# What would you do better if you could start again? Great thread for new puppy owners!



## pandaparade

Guys, let's make a big list of things we wish we could have done better when we had a puppy growing in our house. I feel this can benefit anyone about to get a new puppy! Let's leave out food, and focus only on training and observation skills. 

1. I wish I knew more about dog to dog communication before continuously taking my dog to dog parks. I would never go to a dog park next time. 

2. I wish I knew more about dog to human communication. I would have known a lot more of what upset, or worried, or what made my dog nervous. 

3. I wish I would have been a big ol gripey B**** to people who would say "No it's ok!! I like when dogs jump!" or “My dog does it, its ok!!" or the person asks the dog to jump up on them. Next time, I am going to be rude and say do not pet my dog please, unless all feet are on the floor. 

4. I wish I would have shortened the times I trained my puppy to create less frustration. I wish I kept a notebook and documented everything I did wrong/right.

5. I wish I never ever trained with compulsion as a puppy. I alpha rolled, growled in his face, pushed him around sometimes and yelled. Oh those horrible days, never again. Shout out to the friend who thought that was the way to train a dog... I should have still followed the Kikopup way but I felt helpless. 

6. I wish I would have known that when puppies wake up at 4 AM to potty that it doesn't mean they have fully waken up and you have to stay awake with them. 

More to come, but that is a start!!

*See if you all can manage to not repeat what others have said so when people go back, nothing is said over and over perhaps. *


----------



## magicre

it's a hard one, when we have gotten so many rescues....and they are what they are when we get them....

1. i would like to have a puppy who is not damaged before he comes to me.


----------



## Celt

1. I wished the I remembered that extendaleashes are evil.
2. I wished that I had followed my gut and searched for another orthosurgeon.


----------



## Missy Mae

1) Just because I don't have a bunch of letters after my name doesn't mean I am stupid or that the "professional" always knows best!

2) A value clinic is just that a clinic and not always the "best" when it comes to vet care, even simple things. Example I took Maverick for his neutur to a clinic and they told me to spay Missy Mae who is in a false pregnancy and gave Maverick razor burn that ended up infected.

3) Know your source (don't accept just "any" online source) because a little bit of knowledge can be dangerous not only for you but your dog/cat/ferret/bearded dragon!

4) Second, even third opinions are a good thing!


----------



## Maxy24

This time around I knew most of the things I needed...it was just difficult to follow through with 5 other people in the house who don't listen to you. If it had just been me and him it would have been SO much easier to train him his manners. Wouldn't have had to deal with people leaving pens and stuff where he could get them or allowing him to do things some times but yelling at him for it other times. It's difficult. 

The one thing I do wish I had known was that you can't try to socialize a fearful puppy like you would a normal puppy. If you try to force people on him he'll go from avoidance and cowering to barking, growling and lunging. I was so stuck in the "puppies need to meet a buttload of people in their first few months with you" that I tried to make him interact when he was fearful and it didn't work. You just can't try to socialize them as you would a normal puppy, you have to treat them like you would a fearful adult dog.





> I wish I would have shortened the times I trained my puppy to create less frustration.


That's a really good one too and I still struggle with it. I find Tucker learns best in really short sessions several times a day, like 5 minute sessions. I was so used to training Phoebe who I could work with for 20 minutes and she'd be begging for more, and would progress steadily throughout the session. With Tucker the longer the session the more stressful it gets because he just doesn't seem to be getting it. But Tucker is a master of latent learning, all the progress suddenly shows up in the next session. So if I keep the session short I eliminate the frustration and still see the latent learning in the next session.


----------



## magicre

2. i wish i had known about raw before.

3. i wish i had taken my dogs to obedience school rather than do it myself. that or brought in a trainer. i neither have the temperment nor the patience....although i never threw a dog against the wall or mistreated a puppy. but i wouldn't have lost my patience and yelled either, had i had help.

4. i wish i had researched vaccinations the way i research everything else. if i ever get another dog, it's puppy shots and that's that.


----------



## Tobi

I wouldn't have spayed and neutered as soon as i did, and wish i'd waited till 2 years.


----------



## Sprocket

I would have started with raw!


----------



## Missy Mae

"I wish I would have shortened the times I trained my puppy to create less frustration. I wish I kept a notebook and documented everything I did wrong/right."

I would have made sure that training sessions were not only short and tailored specifically for my pup but also fun. The amount that my dogs have learned when we were having fun is vastly different than what they learned when they were not!


----------



## swolek

1. I would have waited to spay (I did so at six months at the vet's recommendation). Sorry if this doesn't fit but it does have some behavioral consequences.
2. I would have done more socialization. Granted, I socialized Sophie a ton but didn't prepare her for every kind of situation. More socialization is always good, anyway!
3. I would have gotten her more used to the car at a young age. She's not afraid of the car or anything but gets very excited/anxious.

In general, I don't have many regrets. Sophie was the second puppy I raised so I had learned from a few previous mistakes (mostly related to house-training, dealing with possessive behavior, and exercise needs).


----------



## malluver1005

1. I wish I would have known about raw.

2. I will NEVER neuter/spay early again. Will wait till about 2 years.

3. I will ONLY do puppy shots in the future.

Can't think of anymore...


----------



## Sprocket

malluver1005 said:


> 1. I wish I would have known about raw.
> 
> 2. I will NEVER neuter/spay early again. Will wait till about 2 years.
> 
> 3. I will ONLY do puppy shots in the future.
> 
> Can't think of anymore...


What is this about the sterilizing at 2 years? I've never heard that before.


----------



## malluver1005

Sprocket said:


> What is this about the sterilizing at 2 years? I've never heard that before.


I didn't know this before, but it's better to wait to spay/neuter later so they can develop more. Especially in Giant breeds. Here ya go...


Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete


----------



## NewYorkDogue

I learned a lot from my first pup that I am using in raising my second...

Mistakes I made that I am not making now:

1. Not researching enough about diet (I was all over the place: kibble; canned; home-made cooked; at the end, sometimes raw, but mixed in with other stuff.)
2. Giving in to treats too often. Way too often.
3. Training was too easy with my first, due to his temperament and intense desire to please. Now, I am still using the same basic (positive) techniques, but I am having to be more consistent, more patient, and just work with his mind a lot more.
4. I had to have my first pup neutered at 1 year due to an un-descended testicle. This time around, I plan to leave him intact. If, down the road, for whatever reason, I feel that neutering is what I need to do, I will wait until at least 2 years (due to breeder's recommendation).
5. And I plan on ONLY vaccinating for boosters, and/or what ever is required by law.

By the way, I am still learning from you all on this forum to help me avoid even more mistakes:becky:


----------



## luvMyBRT

I have to say this one again, because I feel it is just about the MOST important thing for any dog/puppy.

Socialization!

I socialized tons, but I wish I had socialized waaay more. The more socialization you do with a puppy the happier more stable adult dog you will have. Socialization is even more important with guarding/protection breeds. Lots of new people, all ages....lots of new healthy dogs, lots of new locations and scenarios. Bring new people and animals into your home as often as possible.


----------



## monkeys23

Start with a well bred pup that was bred for what I'd like to do with it and has no baggage.

That said, I wouldn't have fallen in love with the breed(s) and work/sports I love if it hadn't been for Lily. She is my first dog of my very own.


----------



## DaViking

From the top of my head

1) Less NO's and more diversion
2) Realize that books are just books and you shouldn't feel like a failure just because you can't get tips and tricks from "expert" canine authors to work for your situation
3) Avoiding dog trainers who dosn't make an effort to learn your dog in detail. As a fresh puppy owner they will cause you more harm than good


----------



## magicre

i know...i'm posting them as i think of them.

i would like to have been more flexible when it came to deciding what to feed.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I so wish I had learnt more about body language, so I could tell when my rough puppy was playing versus trying to start a fight. I listened to people who told she was being aggressive, so I ended up telling her off for playing, very confusing for a puppy.
Also, I wish I had been more protective of her, had stepped in front of her and said this is enough instead (listening to people again) saying they'll work it out.
I'm so sorry Mollie.
And, lastly, I'd really take the time out to simply enjoy and cherish every single second of her puppyhood, it goes by in a flash.


----------



## magicre

MollyWoppy said:


> I so wish I had learnt more about body language, so I could tell when my rough puppy was playing versus trying to start a fight. I listened to people who told she was being aggressive, so I ended up telling her off for playing, very confusing for a puppy.
> Also, I wish I had been more protective of her, had stepped in front of her and said this is enough instead (listening to people again) saying they'll work it out.
> I'm so sorry Mollie.
> And, lastly, I'd really take the time out to simply enjoy and cherish every single second of her puppyhood, it goes by in a flash.


you can put those on my list too....

as i grow up, i think i've listened to too many, instead of sussing it out for myself.


----------



## chowder

Rocky is only 3 1/2 so I got to start over a lot of puppy things with him. But I've learned SO much in the last 3 years (thanks DFC!) that there is a lot I would do over again, even with him.

#1 Don't automatically trust the vet when they say your dog needs 'fill in the blank'. Get a second, or third opinion if you have any doubts or if it's something that is not an immediate emergency. I had so many dogs subjected to needless drugs, vaccines, and anesthesia that I'm sure it shortened their lives (not to mention the 2 that died because of the procedures done to them). Rocky was neutered too young and he was given too much worming and other meds as a baby. I wouldn't do that again. 

#2 Trust your instincts .... if someone tells you that something is the 'right' way to train, feed, give health care, or whatever, and it feels just wrong to you and your pup, go with your instinct. Experts aren't always right. I eventually left the vet that I felt overmedicated and over vaccinated the dogs. I also left my trainer because I didn't like her methods with my black chow. 

#3 Take them for walks and play with them, even when you are too tired. I've learned recently that nothing changes my mood more then taking my boys out for a stroll, even at 5am when I haven't even had breakfast yet. I may not always feel like it, but it sure makes all three of us a lot happier and a tired, happy dog is a much better behaved and well adjusted dog. I really should have exercised my previous dogs a lot more and spent more play time with them. Rocky and Shade are so much better behaved in the evenings now that I am tiring them out more every day. Plus they have a lot more energy when they do play together. 

#4 Feed them right, it will pay off in the long run. Rocky has eaten well from puppyhood. If Chelsy had eaten better in her younger days, she might not have had the horrendous tooth decay and plaque. 

That's my big ones for now. I'm sure I'll think of more.


----------



## July11

I wish I had realized the value of calming signals and used them more.


----------



## CavePaws

I would not have spayed my six month old dogs.


----------



## hmbutler

I think the one's I wish for most with my dog (who is only 1 1/2 years so I'm doing my best to correct it now while he's still young) is:

1. as much socialisation with other dogs, as often as possible

2. a GOOD puppy school, not a cheap obedience class (which I subsequently only went to 3 lessons of because I really disliked their methods, but the one I am taking him to now, which costs a lot more, is so much better for him and I wish he'd done the 3-6 month and 6-12 month categories as well). And not trusting that my home method was good enough, because he's the first pup I've owned and I didn't know everything


----------



## magicre

CavePaws said:


> I would not have spayed my six month old dogs.


i have to say that that babushka you have on your dog cracks me up everytime i see it......sorry for going off topic.


----------



## CorgiPaws

1. I wish I had put even more effort into socializing Annie with kids. I feel like I tried, but could have tried harder. (She's not aggressive- at all, she gets uncontrollably excited around them)
2. I wish I had known about raw earlier.


----------



## Hadley

I wish I had never used suppressive methods to train my dog. He is a good dog, the most stable I know probably.. especially for having the issues he has.. but it put a strain on our relationship I never knew was there until I changed my habits. I read books, I learned about behaviour and how to really communicate with a dog and it really changed everything. It's like once you damage that part of your relationship with your dog..you can never fix it entirely. They are so forgiving, but they don't forget. Every day is a step in the right direction though. We work so much better together now..both of us really enjoy training now

I would have also encouraged far more play in training as opposed to relying on corrections and food rewards. Play reward is much more versatile. Once they lose their joy of play, they don't get it back. I learned that the hard way and yes I'm paying for it now.. 

I wish I knew what was available to me training-wise as a beginner. So many options I could have gone with!! If you are gonna be a new dog owner and reading this thread, research what is available to you before you get your dog. Sit in on classes, talk to trainers and make sure you are comfortable with their methods before using them on your dog. If you do NOT agree with something your trainer is doing, go with your gut and look for someone else. There is always another option!


----------



## bridget246

I wish this thread had existed a few months ago and someone would have taken me to see it.

I wish I had found this forum months ago.

I wish I would have known about the vaccine problem before this thread. I just read up on it and again.. was shocked at what I fell for. Stupid human...

I wish I could fast forward a year and then look back and see what I've learned and apply it to today. I would help me greatly in reducing mistakes. 

I wish I didn't join the petsmart class. My current class I'm going to start in Dec. is very inexpensive and offers a great deal of more information. I have gotten my dog to behave well on my own now. Still, I figured the class will help motivate me to do even more for her. Nothing like working with others to help you along.

Edit: Fixed some of the sentences for clarity.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

I wish I had insisted that Tank's breeder show me proof that both of his parents hips had been tested, and what the results were.


----------



## KittyKat

I wish I had known how horrible the 2nd and 3rd ... and 4th night could be. The first night was fantastic but those nights... I thought I would never be able to get her to sleep quietly in her crate... I contemplated taking her back to the breeder while my lack of sleep plagued me. 
I have to thank my vet for the wonderful advice she gave us about crating and nighttime, and telling us that it was totally normal. PHEW.


----------



## meggels

I wish I had socialized Abbie more and brought her to puppy class much earlier. Preferably right when we got her at 4.5 months instead of waiting a few months and then deciding she was behind on socialization. I wonder if she would have turned out differently and come farther if I had been more diligent on exposing her to more things.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

I wish I had focused more on toy/tug rewards instead of treats. At one point I was using the tug with Ari for directional training, then miss Kai came into the picture. I got so focused on teaching the little cattle dog bite inhibition. That was so well ingrained in her that she will automatically give up a toy if I touch it. She has a truly confused look on her face now if I try encourage her to tug with me hwell:


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Crate training. If only I had done that years ago, it would saved several sofas in the den! :couch2:


----------



## catahoulamom

Finnigan is the only dog I raised from a pup (8 weeks), so this really only pertains to him. I'm going to echo what Kelly said... I wish I hadn't neutered him at 6 months (rescue required it). I wish I would have been smarter about socializing my dogs with people and other animals. I wish I had gone with my instincts and started feeding raw the day I got him - instead of listening to my boss at PetSmart who told me to feed him Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy.

ETA: Oh, and I wish I had stuck with crate training. He was never a destructive puppy, he was fine being left out, but I bought a crate when he was three or four months and stuck him in there and he started SCREAMING. No, really... screaming! Have you ever heard a catahoula scream? So I gave in and took him out of the crate, tried a few more times to no avail, and gave the damn thing away. It's going to be a real mess when/if he ever has to stay in a kennel at the vets office!


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty

swolek said:


> 1. I would have waited to spay (I did so at six months at the vet's recommendation). Sorry if this doesn't fit but it does have some behavioral consequences.
> 2. I would have done more socialization. Granted, I socialized Sophie a ton but didn't prepare her for every kind of situation. More socialization is always good, anyway!
> 3. I would have gotten her more used to the car at a young age. She's not afraid of the car or anything but gets very excited/anxious.
> 
> In general, I don't have many regrets. Sophie was the second puppy I raised so I had learned from a few previous mistakes (mostly related to house-training, dealing with possessive behavior, and exercise needs).


I'm pretty sure the answer is somewhere in the forums or in other sites, but I've love to hear your experiences. What are the consequences/ regrets you've have for fixing your dog early? Has there been any behavioral/physical problems? Up until now, the recommended age I was told/ read ( so far, still researching) has been 6-8 months. If I wait for 2 years, will it be frustrating for my dog if they experience heat before being fixed?

I'll be getting a German Sheperd puppy next year ( most likely female). What are the most important things I should know about getting her fixed?


----------



## Liz

I recommend my pups not be spayed or neutered until they have reached their full growth. My own dogs are kept intact but that takes a lot of dedication and prevention. My girls are all unspayed and I have a four and half year old that has never been bred. She displays no frustrations. My boys are intact and do not mark indoors. I don't see frustration. Rescues and Pounds spay and neuter young but I believe letting your larger breed dog reach maturity is in her best interest both mentally and physically though it will take extra care and dedication on your part to avoid oops litter. JMHO


----------



## Mondo

1. Fed raw
2. Found a holistic vet,
3. Trained more.
4. Realized that one size does not fit all. My boys are polar opposites. 
5. Understood what socialization meant. And understood when some dogs were not being sociable ..


----------

